# Certes paraules al País Valencià



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon vespre a tots.

Voldria fer una pregunta als valencianets de per aquí o als "doctes" en la qüestió, que és la següent: paraules/expressions com ara 
abellir, 
fer-se escàpol o 
debades,​les feu anar de manera quotidiana o és llenguatge literari? (com és el cas d'aquí)

Gràcies, xiquets!


----------



## Dixie!

No sóc valenciana, però estes paraules es diuen de forma quotidiana, és clar. De fet el meu xicot utilitza molt "abellir" i "debades".


----------



## zazap

Jo senc "abellir" i "debades" de manera qüotidiana també.  Però no sé si s'utilitzen tant en tot el Pais Valencià...


----------



## Cecilio

A la zona on jo visc (meitat sud de la Comunitat Valenciana) es diu "debades" (pronunciat "debaes"). "Abellir" se sent en ambients cults, i "fer-se escàpol" ni tan sols sé què significa.


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

"Debades" és d'ús molt normal almenys a la comarca de l'Horta, molt sovint amb el sentit de "gratuït". Em fa la impressió que és així arreu del país.

"Abellir" també es fa servir a l'Horta de forma normal en registres col·loquials. Per cert, també s'utilitza de forma reflexiva, "abellir-se", amb el sentit d'oferir-se voluntàriament i de bon grat a fer alguna cosa. No obstant això, em fa la impressió que tristament el seu ús es va arraconant entre gent gran.

L'altra expressió, "fer-se escàpol", no l'havia sentida mai. N'he imaginat el sentit, però ho he hagut de confirmar diccionari en mà...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> No sóc valenciana, però estes paraules es diuen de forma quotidiana, és clar. De fet el meu xicot utilitza molt "abellir" i "debades".


 
Moltes gràcies a tots, xiquets. Tu, Dixie, dius que no ets valenciana, però segur que ets de per les Terres de l'Ebre, oi?

Us feia la pregunta perquè aquestes tres paraules són recurrents al llarg de tota l'obra de Josep Piera, un autor de Barx (la Safor) molt i molt recomanable. 

Jo _abellir_ sempre l'he feta anar parlant en conya amb els amics, sabent que dius una cosa "pedant". No sé si la resta de principatins estareu d'acord. _Debades_ se sent poc per aquí, poquíssim (si més no, aquesta és la meva impressió). Quant a _fer-se escàpol_, vol dir escapolir-se, i em fa gràcia perquè en italià hi ha _scapolo_, que és solter...  

Gràcies a tots una altra vegada.


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Moltes gràcies a tots, xiquets. Tu, Dixie, dius que no ets valenciana, però segur que ets de per les Terres de l'Ebre, oi?



Exactament  Sóc de La Ràpita.


----------



## Andruique

En Alcoy se utiliza "debades" muy frecuentemente.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Andruique said:


> En Alcoy se utiliza "debades" muy frecuentemente.


 

Sí, sí: ja veig que és una cosa molt més vostra que no pas de per aquí. Vaja, si més no aquesta és la meva impressió!; és a dir, que aquí _debades_ o les altres paraules que us comentava gairebé no es fan servir.


----------

